# The prettiest ugly horse I've ever seen.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She does have a bad sway back, not to mention it is long... She could do with ALOT more muscling & her hips stick out a bit.
I knew one Quarab gelding who, at 5 years old had a _horrible_ sway back. The vet figured it may have occured because he was either positioned wrong in the womb or else something went wrong & he didnt develop properly. He was only good for light riding because of it, though.
I wouldn't say it necessarily has to do with her breeding - some foals just dont develop properly, just like some people. You get deformaties in all living things that arent always preventable.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a cute horse though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

her back is swayed badly BUT not as bad as one horse I have seen. There was one horse that has a back that literally looks like a "U"...I'm not over exageratting.

I think she has a very nice face but her back does need some muscle tone to it and she needs a special pad for her back while riding.

I can't really see much else just because these are poor critique pictures.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww i think she is sweet, not breeding stock mind you! 
She isnt the worst horse ive seen tbh, she probably does well for the purpose she serves


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

She really doesn't look that sway backed to me, just looks like she may have higher withers. In most of the pictures she doesn't appear to be on even ground which could be making her back look weird. With that said it is rather long and could be prone to going swayed as she ages.


----------



## smokeyblue910 (Dec 1, 2010)

She's very pretty. But I do see what you meen.


----------



## racerider (Nov 24, 2010)

She's not ugly! She has a beautiful head and color. Her hay belly makes her look more sway back than she really is. If you're feeding her coastal or just have her on pasture, try a gradual switch to timothy. I don't know what kind of feed your giving her and it looks like the pix were taken at different times. But horses are what they eat. She is a little sway back, but it's not horrible.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know, she looks really weird to me lol. I'm no professional when it comes to conformation, but to me, it looks like she has a long skinny neck, almost knife-necked, huge shoulders, but no butt muscles. Also, like everyone else said, as really bad swayback. I also see a bit of a Roman Nose, but not that bad on this one. However, I didn't mean to make that sound so harsh. She's a beautiful horse, beautiful colors, and a kind face  And I agree with race rider, her belly may make her look more sway backed and high withers!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not gonna comment on confo here (as yeah, it's not the best, sorry). But I want to say what seems to be ugly to one person is a beauty to another. :wink: Very often the horse's expression and general appearance (I mean definite good care, clean, shiny, etc.) make up the whole look and bring the compliments from other people.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

racerider said:


> She's not ugly! She has a beautiful head and color. Her hay belly makes her look more sway back than she really is. If you're feeding her coastal or just have her on pasture, try a gradual switch to timothy. I don't know what kind of feed your giving her and it looks like the pix were taken at different times. But horses are what they eat. She is a little sway back, but it's not horrible.


As I stated before, she isn't my horse. So I don't know what they're feeding her.

They want to breed her to their 15.3h palomino AQHA stallion. I'm against it, mostly because of her poor configuration, but also because they've got about six foals under 1 year old on their property and they are irresponsible breeders. Although this foal would be registerable and *probably* gorgeous (if it took on daddy's confo and momma's color), I am still against it.

Lots of people that see her in real life say she is swayback, but her owners say she isn't. She does have a very long neck, and she holds it way up in the air and will pop-rear often. She CAN'T engage her rear because she is so high-headed. They actively rope and barrel race on her, and she is a VERY hot horse.










Here she is with tack. I already know what's wrong.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Snookeys said:


> They want to breed her to their 15.3h palomino AQHA stallion. I'm against it, mostly because of her poor configuration, but also because they've got about six foals under 1 year old on their property and they are irresponsible breeders.


That's one of those cases when you just can't fix stupid (and generally waste of time even try to).


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought you were only supposed to put YOUR OWN horse on these things.. not other peoples. I sure hope your friend doesnt get offended because you posted her horse on here and are asking for peoples opinions.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

draykesmom said:


> I thought you were only supposed to put YOUR OWN horse on these things.. not other peoples. I sure hope your friend doesnt get offended because you posted her horse on here and are asking for peoples opinions.


And it actually IS a good point. Snookeys, do you have permission to post it here?


----------

